# Older movies that still are good today



## tonyvdb

I was siting down with my wife this weekend and watched the first two in the series of The karate Kid movies and it made me think what movies from the late 70's through the early 90's were good then and still worth re-watching again.
The movies that come to mind right now are, (in no particular order)

The Karate Kid
Jurassic park
Better off dead
Quiet earth
Superman
Pay it forward
Terminator
Chain reaction
Indiana Jones
The holy grail
Star wars
War of the worlds
Back to the future
Home alone
Die Hard
Towering inferno
Volcano
Daylight

Just added:
Dances with wolves

and I am sure I'm missing some.....


----------



## Prof.

This could be a very long list Tony...but I'll add a few that in addition to some of yours were standouts for me..

The Abyss
Impact
Deep Blue Sea
Twister
Armagedden
Congo
The Peacemaker

And a really old one that was a classic in my day..
The Day Earth Stood Still..


Just a few that come to mind..


----------



## Richard W. Haines

Since this is a very subjective subject matter, we should first discuss what you think makes a film worth seeing more than once. 

If I were to make a list of attributes that make a movie worth watching over and over again
I would suggest the following:

1) Style. Something lacking in most contemporary films. For example, Sergio Leone had such
a unique style of filmmaking it made his simple Western stories far more interesting than they 
would've been had they been shot in a conventional manner. Style encompasses a broad
spectrum which includes composition, editing and sound design. 

2) Cinematography. With all of the digital imagery and alterations common now, I have to admire
the cameramen of the past who achieved their effects through elaborate lighting designs or
'painting with light on film' as Freddie ("Lawrence of Arabia") Young used to call it. This applies
to both color and black and white camerawork.

3) Themes. I don't mean the main storyline but what the director and screenwriter examined
beneath the surface. For example Hitchcock liked to uncover the darker side of human
nature. David Lean examined morally flawed heros. Pekinpah found nobility and honor in 
the worst criminals. Unfortunatley you're not going to find these themes in too many contemporary movies because their targeted demographic wouldn't be interested.

4) Technology. What I'm referring to is when the director utilized whatever process they
selected for maximum impact. For example, "2001: A Space Odyssey" used 70mm and Cinerama
to literally put you in outer space and into another dimension. "Star Wars" re-invented stereophonic
sound to create a unique 'sound field' that made you feel like you were on location and the sound surrounded your entire hearing range. Stereo sound was pretty much dead before it made a major
comeback after this film. Within a few years, most movies were in Dolby Stereo rather than mono. 

I'll tell you the type of film that I rarely watch more than once. It's the 'talking head' movie
like "Driving Miss Daisy". Nothing wrong with the film other than it wasn't cinematic and it would've
worked just as well as a television movie. I guess the kind of movie that you can follow by
just listening to dialogue on the soundtrack is the least interesting to me.


In any event, using the above criteria the movies that I continue to watch
over and over again from this time period that had at least some of these
attributes would be in no particular order:

Towering Inferno (mentioned above but early seventies)
Jaws (mid-sevenites rather than late seventies)
Grease
Close Encounters (original version)
Star Wars (original version)
Superman
Hair
Barton Fink
Ed Wood

There may be more but this was the not Golden Era of filmmaking in
my judgment. Most of my favorites come from the fifties and sixties
which was certainly the zenith of motion picture technology and showmanship.


----------



## superchad

Crimsoon Tide

Second Hand Lions

Shawshank Redemption

Das Boot

Goodfellas

Pulp Fiction

Biloxi Blues

Those are few off the top of my head


----------



## BluNote

Gotta have

Aliens
Usual Suspects
Untouchables
Full Metal Jacket
Scarface
Goonies
Princess Bride

Back to 70's but still must haves

A Clockwork Orange
Monty Python & The Holy Grail


----------



## Rich Jura

3 Days of the Condor


----------



## Guest

Shawshank Redemption is the best movie ever made.


----------



## Guest

And you can't beat the Godfather 1 & 2


----------



## nova

My list;

Blade Runner
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Indiana Jones
The Wind and the Lion
The Hunt for Red October
Star Wars

and the older ones:

The Quiet Man
John Ford's Calvary Trilogy (Fort Apache, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon and Rio Grande)


----------



## Rich Jura

How about 'The Man who would be King'

Later
Rich


----------



## BruZZi

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## salvasol

What about this ...


----------



## Richard W. Haines

Two excellent choices but make sure you watch the special edition restored DVDs not
the earlier releases which look bad.


----------



## salvasol

Richard W. Haines said:


> Two excellent choices but make sure you watch the special edition restored DVDs not the earlier releases which look bad.


Thank you for the advise :T

I like the movies but don't own the DVD :hide: ...I've been looking online and found the restored version for The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.

Do you know if this collection (Amazon.com: The Sergio Leone Anthology (A Fistful Of Dollars / For A Few Dollars More / The Good, The Bad And The Ugly / Duck, You Sucker): Clint Eastwood, James Coburn, Rod Steiger, Eli Wallach, Lee Van Cleef, Sergio Leone: Movies & TV) has all the movies restored??? ... It said that it was released 06/05/07 and they mention something about 5.1 (just want to be sure before I order one) :bigsmile:

EDIT: After a long reading at the reviews on Amazon ... I pulled the trigger and got me the spaghetti collection (you learn something new everyday :bigsmile:


----------



## thxgoon

Good list so far! I'll add

Outbreak
Casino
Scent of a Woman
A Few Good Men
Top Gun
Apollo 13
Terminator 1 and 2
Forest Gump
Heat
Grumpy Old Men
Caddyshack
Pulp Fiction

Richard - I'd define a movie still good today with a 5th category. Entertainment! Good story, good characters, fun plot.


----------



## mrsollars

1986- RAD
Sneakers
Royal Tenenbaums
Bottle Rocket
(Wes Anderson Stuff)


----------



## Guest

M*A*S*H

Dune
The White Buffalo
American Grafetti
Blazing Saddles
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Mad Max series

:clap:


----------



## Toolatecrew

Just watched Blade Runner Directors cut on HD DVD and reminded me how good it was considering the time period it was made. Plus its got a remaster HD sountrack that is way more enveloping than I rember ANY movie of that ear happening. I felt like I was immersed in the sounds of the city rain etc the entire movie. Really impressed.

Also Enter the Dragon on HD DVD. Mayb the all time classing martial arts movie. It entratained me just as much as when it first came out.


----------



## deacongreg

Toolatecrew said:


> Just watched Blade Runner Directors cut on HD DVD and reminded me how good it was considering the time period it was made. Plus its got a remaster HD sountrack that is way more enveloping than I rember ANY movie of that ear happening. I felt like I was immersed in the sounds of the city rain etc the entire movie. Really impressed.
> 
> Also Enter the Dragon on HD DVD. Mayb the all time classing martial arts movie. It entratained me just as much as when it first came out.


No question Enter the Dragon is a classic. Its embarrassing how many times and how much money I spent going to see this movie, and really all of Bruce`s movies. I`m curious though, how good was the quality of the video? Enter is a very old film now. Hopefully, it will be released on Blu-Ray. 

But as far as old movies and shows, I`m a big fan of the original Star Trek series. That will always be the show for me. And for something else, the original Outer Limits. The music of the show, and those episodes. That is what the Sci-Fi channel, should be showing.


----------



## deacongreg

mddbb said:


> Shawshank Redemption is the best movie ever made.


Unquestionably, Shawshank is definitely one of the best. A favorite of mine. But, for the longest time now, one of my favorites is the mega classic TEN COMMANDMENTS. I can watch this all day long, and recite all the dialogue. SO LET IT BE WRITTEN, SO LET IT BE DONE!! So speaks Ramses the III.


----------



## deacongreg

salvasol said:


> What about this ...
> 
> View attachment 8609
> View attachment 8610


Love Mr. Eastwood and all his westerns. Very hard to choose a favorite. However, while its hard to get away from Fist full and a Few Dollars, what has grown on me over time is HANG EM, HIGH!! Especially the soundtrack, much horns, very dynamic!!


----------



## deacongreg

How about the old classic horror movies. I loved Lon Chaney in "The Wolfman." Also, Frankenstein, Dracula, The Mummy, and the Mummy`s Curse. ****, they were all good. No one does like this anymore. I had to tell my kids that Brenden Frasier`s Mummy, IS NOT THE ORIGINAL!!


----------



## salvasol

deacongreg said:


> Love Mr. Eastwood and all his westerns. Very hard to choose a favorite. However, while its hard to get away from Fist full and a Few Dollars, what has grown on me over time is HANG EM, HIGH!! Especially the soundtrack, much horns, very dynamic!!


I like most of his movies ... not just western, does somebody remember the line: "Do you fell lucky punk" (by the way, I got the Spagetti collection yesterday :yes:, I can't wait to see the re-mastered versions).

What about Charles Bronson movies??? ... :bigsmile:


----------



## deacongreg

salvasol said:


> I like most of his movies ... not just western, does somebody remember the line: "Do you fell lucky punk" (by the way, I got the Spagetti collection yesterday :yes:, I can't wait to see the re-mastered versions).
> 
> What about Charles Bronson movies??? ... :bigsmile:


Of course i remember that. The Dirty Harry movies are very good also, and quite humorous. Charles, he was alright. The first Death Wish was very good, then they grew tiresome to me, afterward.

www.hometheatereview.com


----------



## Bob_99

How about "The Fifth Element"? I enjoy that every time that I watch it. Or am I in the minority on this one?

Bob


----------



## salvasol

Bob_99 said:


> How about "The Fifth Element"? I enjoy that every time that I watch it. Or am I in the minority on this one? Bob


No, you're not alone ... see post # 10 http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...my-dedicated-new-home-theater.html#post108877 :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol

Does anybody remembers ... *"Zorro: The Gay Blade"*????

I was looking online to buy a copy for the collection ... but I can't beleive it; $65.00 for a DVD :rubeyes: . :blink: . :foottap:

EDIT: This is what I found on  Amazon


----------



## Bob_99

salvasol said:


> No, you're not alone ... see post # 10 http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...my-dedicated-new-home-theater.html#post108877 :bigsmile:


Leelou never looked so good. Very nice setup.

Bob


----------



## dradius

Apocalypse Now
And we can't forget... The Breakfast Club


----------



## deacongreg

salvasol said:


> I like most of his movies ... not just western, does somebody remember the line: "Do you fell lucky punk" (by the way, I got the Spagetti collection yesterday :yes:, I can't wait to see the re-mastered versions).
> 
> What about Charles Bronson movies??? ... :bigsmile:


What is the quality like of those movies? Are they good transfers?


----------



## salvasol

deacongreg said:


> What is the quality like of those movies? Are they good transfers?


You won't believe me ... but I haven't got a chance to watch any of them :sad:

BUt according to reviews online, they're really good remastered movies :yes:


----------



## tenzip

Good choices, everyone. However . . .

I'm shocked, SHOCKED, I say, that no one has mentioned "The Thing" (1982). Remake, not the (50's?) original, although the original was different, but entertaining, too. One of my all-time favorite movies. I think one of the best actors in the movie is the Thing, in dog form at the beginning of the flick. The stare is unbelievably creepy, and the slight hesitation in movement when the dog moves into the kennel is perfect. And the special effects are superb, considering the budget.

I just wish I had someone to watch it with. My family all get the heebie-jeebies watching "icky" movies that I love.


----------



## skloong

The movies that I watch over and over again that can withstand times are the following:-
( not in any order )
The Executive Decision
Benhur
Peacemaker
Outbreak
007 Series From DR NO- DIE ANOTHER DAY
Fall of the Roman Empire
Ten Commandments
The return of the One Armed Swordman
Battle of the Bulge


----------



## deacongreg

JAWS, SHAWNSHANK REDEMPTION, THE ROBE, THE TEN COMMANDMENTS, DEMETRUIS AND THE GLADIATORS, ALIEN, HANG EM` HIGH, THE GREEN MILE, ALL THE SEAN CONNERY BOND MOVIES - BUT MY FAVORITES ARE THUNDERBALL AND GOLDFINGER, OUR MAN FLINT, THE OLD CLASSIC HORROR MOVIES - MY FAVORITE - LON CHANEY IN THE WOLFMAN. 

Which I understand secretly is being re-done to come out soon.


----------



## Eric D

Trying to keep it to ones I haven't seen mentioned yet.

Comedies:
Bull Durham
Young Frankenstein
A Fish Called Wanda
Airport
Risky Business
Ferris Buehler's Day Off
Groundhog Day

Drama:
Silverado
The Crying Game (don't ANYONE say anything! addle

Horror:
Alien (can't believe Aliens got mentioned without this! :foottap
Se7en

Action seems covered - guess I know what we-all like. :dumbcrazy:

enjoy!


----------



## deacongreg

Eric D said:


> Trying to keep it to ones I haven't seen mentioned yet.
> 
> Comedies:
> Bull Durham
> Young Frankenstein
> A Fish Called Wanda
> Airport
> Risky Business
> Ferris Buehler's Day Off
> Groundhog Day
> 
> Drama:
> Silverado
> The Crying Game (don't ANYONE say anything! addle
> 
> Horror:
> Alien (can't believe Aliens got mentioned without this! :foottap
> Se7en
> 
> Action seems covered - guess I know what we-all like. :dumbcrazy:
> 
> enjoy!


I looked at some, but there is bound to be some that we all might have, like a blockbuster JAWS. Your right about Alien.
I got another one. Not only do I really like the movie, the music is excellent. Done by Jazz pianist and conductor, Dave Grusin - Nick Nolte and Chaz P. in Mullholland Falls.


----------



## Pinhead-227

I guess westerns aren't the most popular movies on this board.. But the BEST western _ever_ made has to be Lonesome Dove. I know it was "made for TV" but it is _the_ most realistic western ever produced. At 6 hours long, the mini series covers everything you would ever want in a western.


----------



## Eric D

deacongreg said:


> ...Mullholland Falls.


:T

Ooh - LA Film Noir. - that reminds me: Chinatown!

And now that I'm back home with my lists, here's a few others from the appropriate era:

Action:
Romancing the Stone
Conan the Barbarian & Conan the Destroyer
Total Recall

Comedy:
Raising Arizona
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
And one we should all be ASHAMED to have missed (I know I am): Animal House

And I'll conclude with Musicals from that era:
Little Shop of Horrors
Heavy Metal
and last but not least (drumroll.....) Rocky Horror Picture Show :yikes:

enjoy!


----------



## nova

Rocky Horror,... now that brings back memories.:gulp::bigsmile:


----------



## 93ext

Most of the movies listed are older then myself, But one of my favs has always been True Lies, good comedy and a lot of action.


----------



## Lance505

Just watched the first rocky movie, really good, in fact I like the whole series especially the last one.


----------



## weeZ

Zorro-Tyrone Power
Godzilla-Raymond Burr
Sorcerer-Roy Schider
Wages of Fear


----------



## superjoe89

Pretty Woman


----------



## lsiberian

Lawrence of Arabia, Ben Hur, and Any WW 2 movie I've seen.


----------



## JCD

Most, if not all, of these have already been mentioned, but here it goes..



Godfather 1&2
Animal House
Caddyshack
Groundhog Day
The Matrix
The Princess Bride
Star Wars, Eps 4-6
Indiana Jones Eps 1 & 3
The Shining
Airplane!
Full Metal Jacket
Terminator
True Lies

I;m sure I'll think of 20 as soon as I log off, but this is a start. These are all movies I can see over and over again. I excluded some of my favorite movies if I couldn't watch them "over and over". For example, The Usual Suspects and The Sixth Sense can really only be watched once and gt the full effect, but both are definitely on my top movie list.


----------



## bambino

The lost boys
Second hand lions
The man from snowy river 1&2
goonies
Rocky
The note book
Karate kid 1&2
Braveheart
Gladiator
Turner and hooch
Short circuit

Just a few i can think of now, i'll talk to my wife and probly have more to add.


----------



## lsiberian

JCD said:


> Most, if not all, of these have already been mentioned, but here it goes..
> 
> 
> 
> Godfather 1&2
> Animal House
> Caddyshack
> Groundhog Day
> The Matrix
> The Princess Bride
> Star Wars, Eps 4-6
> Indiana Jones Eps 1 & 3
> The Shining
> Airplane!
> Full Metal Jacket
> Terminator
> True Lies
> 
> I;m sure I'll think of 20 as soon as I log off, but this is a start. These are all movies I can see over and over again. I excluded some of my favorite movies if I couldn't watch them "over and over". For example, The Usual Suspects and The Sixth Sense can really only be watched once and gt the full effect, but both are definitely on my top movie list.


Wow I must be getting old then. Some of those movies are new to me. :yikes:


----------



## Lucky7!

Firstly I want to add a big ditto to post #3; well said.

When I think of 'older movies' I think of the stuff I grew up watching, like 
Citizen Kane 1941
Gone With The Wind 1939
Fantasia 1940
Cool Hand Luke 1967
Top Hat 1935
Cat On A Hot Tin Roof 1958
West Side Story 1961
Bridge Over The River Kwai 1957
The Third Man 1949
Roman Holiday 1953
Giant 1956
Breakfast At Tiffany's 1961
Psycho 1960
The Razor's Edge 1946
Notorious 1946
The Great Escape 1963
White Heat 1949
Rope 1948
To Kill a Mockingbird 1962
Singing In The Rain 1952
Casablanca 1942
Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? 1966
The Big Sleep 1946
Double Indemnity 1944
Dark Passage 1947
Key Largo 1948
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington 1939
The African Queen 1951
The Philadelphia Story 1940
Gentlemen Prefer Blondes 1953
Adam's Rib 1949
12 Angry Men 1957
Bringing Up Baby 1938
Bullitt 1968
The Maltese Falcon 1941
Sunset Boulevard 1950
Stagecoach 1939
Some Like It Hot 1959
Guess Who's Coming to Dinner 1967
The Hustler 1961
It's a Wonderful Life 1946

I've seen most if not all of these again in recent years, and am starting to collect them as I find them, along with many others from the pre 1970 era.

A lot of younger people would unfortunately not understand the references in a lot of them and so not understand the plot or even the acting and culture of the periods being portrayed or when they were made, but they were all great in their way, and to me, timeless. I don't care if they have no SFX or are only in mono, the plot, story and acting more than make up for it. I'd also say that if it weren't for many of these films, many of today's would be much poorer because of the inspiration they inspired in younger actors, directors, cinematographers etc.
Bill Collins has a lot to answer for.


----------



## lsiberian

A9X said:


> Firstly I want to add a big ditto to post #3; well said.
> 
> When I think of 'older movies' I think of the stuff I grew up watching, like
> Citizen Kane 1941
> Gone With The Wind 1939
> Fantasia 1940
> Cool Hand Luke 1967
> Top Hat 1935
> Cat On A Hot Tin Roof 1958
> West Side Story 1961
> Bridge Over The River Kwai 1957
> The Third Man 1949
> Roman Holiday 1953
> Giant 1956
> Breakfast At Tiffany's 1961
> Psycho 1960
> The Razor's Edge 1946
> Notorious 1946
> The Great Escape 1963
> White Heat 1949
> Rope 1948
> To Kill a Mockingbird 1962
> Singing In The Rain 1952
> Casablanca 1942
> Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? 1966
> The Big Sleep 1946
> Double Indemnity 1944
> Dark Passage 1947
> Key Largo 1948
> Mr. Smith Goes to Washington 1939
> The African Queen 1951
> The Philadelphia Story 1940
> Gentlemen Prefer Blondes 1953
> Adam's Rib 1949
> 12 Angry Men 1957
> Bringing Up Baby 1938
> Bullitt 1968
> The Maltese Falcon 1941
> Sunset Boulevard 1950
> Stagecoach 1939
> Some Like It Hot 1959
> Guess Who's Coming to Dinner 1967
> The Hustler 1961
> It's a Wonderful Life 1946
> 
> I've seen most if not all of these again in recent years, and am starting to collect them as I find them, along with many others from the pre 1970 era.
> 
> A lot of younger people would unfortunately not understand the references in a lot of them and so not understand the plot or even the acting and culture of the periods being portrayed or when they were made, but they were all great in their way, and to me, timeless. I don't care if they have no SFX or are only in mono, the plot, story and acting more than make up for it. I'd also say that if it weren't for many of these films, many of today's would be much poorer because of the inspiration they inspired in younger actors, directors, cinematographers etc.
> Bill Collins has a lot to answer for.


I understand great acting perfectly fine. It also seems you are a hopeless romantic with your selections.:whistling: I just watched the Great Escape a couple of weeks ago and they simply don't make them like that anymore. Anything with Jimmy Stewart is a good one IMO.


----------



## Lucky7!

lsiberian said:


> It also seems you are a hopeless romantic with your selections.


Not at all: how is 12 Angry Men a romanticist's choice?
I also watch everything new that comes out, so much so that the local store keeps a copy of everything they get in for me to pick so I don't miss out on first dibs.

With no CGI or much in the way of SFX, it took more skill to 'suspend disbelief' and acting and dialogue, plot and location and lighting and mattes determined whether you could lose yourself in the story rather than think 'this looks like it was shot on lot in Hollywood'. For action, the car scenes in Bullitt or The French Connection took much more skill and time to put together than something that could be fixed/manipulated in CGI such as the car/bike chase scene in Matrix 2 by way of comparison.

Don't get me wrong, I love action films like Riddick or Die Hard just as much as classic or Studio Ghibli or Pixar animated or Euro and Asian comedy, drama of action. I have a copy of Amalie now as well as maybe a copy of Tais-toi! to watch this week as well as Pitch Black.


----------



## nova

I'm guessing that what lsiberian meant was more along the lines of "pertaining to, or characteristic of a style of literature and art that subordinates form to content" more so than the "nature of romance; characteristic or suggestive of the world of romance characterized by a preoccupation with love or by the idealizing of love or one's beloved."

then again,... maybe that's just my interpretation. :dontknow:


----------



## 8086

Back to the Future Trillogy. It's timeless.


----------



## JBrax

How about a vote for The Godfather trilogy. So many more beyond that but I recently watched these recently. I've been missing out.


----------



## BadNewsBeards

Sex and Fury, it's awesome. Seriously.


----------



## ssgp2

An old classic

The war of the worlds(1953)


----------



## J&D

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## JohnG

The Road Warrior
E.T.
First Blood
Scarface
Alien
Aliens
Escape From Alcatraz
Wild Bunch
Predator
Terminator


----------



## mozilla314

Any of Sergio Leone's spaghetti westerns with
Clint Eastwood. I've seen them a million times
and if one of them comes on today, I would
watch it again.


----------



## Jules Winnfield

The Terminator


----------



## Jules Winnfield

The Exorcist


----------



## bluemax_1

Talk about making me feel old. I come into a thread titled 'older movies that are still good today' thinking to get some suggestions on good movies I haven't seen in a while and I see numerous movies that to me are still fairly new... then I realize movies like The Fifth Element came out 15 years ago... 


Max


----------



## bxbigpipi

The lost boys
Warriors


----------



## JQueen

Im sure someone has said all of these already BUT...
*Fast Times at Ridgemont High
*Ferris Bueller Day Off 
*Trading Places 
*Breakfast Club


----------



## Todd Anderson

CADDYSHACK


----------



## tonyvdb

Anybody remember "Better off dead" I laughed so hard the first time I saw it back in the late 80s


----------



## Todd Anderson

Here's a couple of others that I love watching (I can't believe these fall in the older category. But, when you get close to the 20 yr mark (or surpass it, that's getting old!):

Hunt for Red October
Die Hard
Fletch
Cape Fear
A Few Good Men

And....


Crimson Tide!!!!! ;-)


----------



## yoda13

*Blade Runner would be my first choice. Even by today's standards, it's still very watchable.
*Alien and Aliens
*Terminator; Judgement Day
*Suspiria
*The Thing (1982)
*Silence of the Lamb
*Se7en

I'm probably missing some...

cheers


----------



## JBrax

27dnast said:


> Here's a couple of others that I love watching (I can't believe these fall in the older category. But, when you get close to the 20 yr mark (or surpass it, that's getting old!):
> 
> Hunt for Red October
> Die Hard
> Fletch
> Cape Fear
> A Few Good Men
> 
> And....
> 
> Crimson Tide!!!!! ;-)


All excellent movies that I personally could watch every couple weeks.


----------



## JBrax

How about Independence Day?


----------



## yoda13

JBrax said:


> How about Independence Day?


+1 for Independence Day. Days of Thunder (great cinematography) and Dumb & Dumber and Dune are still a pleasure to watch for me


----------



## bxbigpipi

Lethal weapon


----------



## JQueen

Can't believe I forgot about Top Gun


----------



## Todd Anderson

Red Dawn, anyone????


----------



## Todd Anderson

Just to add... If you are a fan of A Few Good Men, the blu ray is worth owning... Great transfer of an older film and good sound quality. The low rumbles of warning when Jack drops his evil lines really power through. It's great. And the video shows great on a projector --- really feels like you're back in the day at the theater!

Two thumbs up -- A+


----------



## bxbigpipi

The Rocky movies are good, Rambo, cobra. They play these movies all the time on tv. They have to be good if they keep playing them year after year!


----------



## JQueen

I liked the Rocky movies the 4th one was the best ..going a little earlier then the 80s but how about Willy Wonka


----------



## Todd Anderson

Airplane!


----------



## bxbigpipi

I was just thinking of Tango and Cash and Lockup! Both star Sylvester Stallone and Kurt Russel is in T&C. I think they were great movies!


----------



## tripplej

for me, below is my list.

The Godfather (1972)
Chinatown (1974)
One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest (1975)
Star Wars (1977)
Animal House (1978)
Apocalypse Now (1979)
The Blues Brothers (1980)
Gandhi (1982)
A Christmas Story (1983)
Revenge of the Nerds (1984)
Back to the Future (1985)
Platoon (1986)
Spaceballs (1987)
Die Hard (1988)
Glory (1989)

There are many others but for now I have the list above for the 70s and 80s. I can watch them over and over again.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I was thinking of the Goonies and the Wraith. I think they are pretty good movies. Who can forget about Tombtone? I think that is one of the greatest westerns ever!!!


----------



## JQueen

How about field of dreams..classic


----------



## bobs77vet

at this time of year it has to be Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstien


----------



## WooferHound

Brainstorm
I have seen it many times


----------



## leona.mccauley

This is a great thread which reminds about the fun and excitement we had while watching the movies. I’d always love to see the Deep Blue Sea, Twister, The Peacemaker and many more.


----------



## bguzman

I'll give my 2 cents and say Jaws and Godfather I and II.


----------



## 8086

The Back to the Future Trillogy.
Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory (Gene Wilder version)
The Ten Commandments (with Charlton Heston)
Wizard of Oz
Any movie about Julius Caesar.


----------



## rtiger54

I've been looking at all of the movies listed. Excellent choices!
How about?

2001
Blazing Saddles
On the Waterfront 
Forbidden Planet
Fantastic Planet
The Big Lebowski
ET
Close Encounters
Dr Stranglove
The Manchurian Candedate (both versions)
Being There


----------



## Tonto

Well I see a lot of good movies, it's hard to remember all the movies but a couple that stick in my mind are

*13 Warriors *with Antonio Banderas
*Meet Joe Black *with Anthony Hopkins & Brad Pitt

Some great acting/screenplay in those two.


----------



## ALMFamily

I bought Lawrence of Arabia after reading Mike's review - really need to get it watched as many have said it is one of the best movies of all time.


----------



## rmichnow

I make best attempts to watch at least 1 classic a month usually picking a movie from AFI's top 100. Recently watched

Midnight Cowboy - 1969 movie with Jon Voight and Dustin Hoffman. Always interesting to watch movies from the late 60s and this one does a good job showing New York City from the time period. 42nd street was definitely a crazy area back then.

To Kill a Mockingbird - Gregory Peck is great as Atticus Finch. Such an intense story. I recall reading the book back in high school.

I remember going to an old movie theater in my hometown during the mid 1970s that was showing Lawrence of Arabia (even though an early 1960s movie). Walked out mid-way through. The movie was just too long to hold my attention as a kid. One day I'll rent the movie and make sure I watch from beginning to credits.

I'm thinking next on my list is Citizen Kane.


----------



## moosejr

I'm not sure if this is already on here Hollywood Knights


----------

